# LM Toolworks x PhotonX Grand Tala



## Ozythemandias (Feb 16, 2021)

The Tala is a light I've been developing with Leo of LM Toolworks. Originally introduced to CPF here, the Tala is a tail clicky flashlight with a throwy emitter in an McR20 reflector, surrounded by 8 E17A LEDs. 

The plan is to have the Tala line made in the US on CNC, and a high end Grand Tala line, handmade and engraved by Leo himself. I'm super excited to announce the very first Grand Tala is complete and will be available via auction on the LM Toolworks FB group this weekend. 

Here is Leo's description:


> Finally!
> 
> May I introduce the first Grand Tala, featuring a hand engraved arabesque theme. This is the torch that I have been staying up late for more than a month working on it. From conceptualizing the design, machining the body on my manual lathe, to drawing the layout with a scriber directly on the torch, and then finally engraving.
> 
> ...



And here's some pictures:


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Feb 16, 2021)

That is insane! I would love just a plain and hopefully “cheaper” version of this light! It looks like the best dual beam light yet!


----------



## nbp (Feb 16, 2021)

Good gravy that is beautiful! You don’t even need to put functional electronics in that one, it won’t ever leave the buyer’s house!


----------



## greatscoot (Feb 16, 2021)

Stunning.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 16, 2021)

Beautiful, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Zandar (Feb 17, 2021)

I think that's the best looking flashlight I've ever seen!


----------



## Ozythemandias (Sep 29, 2021)

Leo is working on a new Grand Tala collab that will be made available this weekend, here's a teaser with some WIP Abalone shell that is going to be used for inlays


----------

